# Crate/Puppy whining/barking problem!



## frachina (May 22, 2007)

Hello everyone, I am a new owner of a blue merle Aussie, he's awesome, but a handful. I've decided to use the crate method for some housebreaking methods, the crate stays in my room. But whenever I go to sleep he just whines and barks, I know I should leave him alone, but he will just bark all night, and rips up the blanket inside his crate. Last night, I just slept in a different room, but he just barked the whole night. Sometimes, my dad did comeover and stay with him, I know he shouldn't of, but the barking was getting the whole no sleep. What should I do? Thanks in advance.


----------



## threedognite (Feb 10, 2007)

You didn't say how old your Aussie is but if he's a pup, he's crying because he isn't accustomed to being away from his littermates. This will pass, believe me. Pups also cry when they need to go potty and a pup can't hold it's bladder for very long so you need to take him out during the night. When you take him out, use a leash so he doesn't go wandering all over the yard. When he goes potty, praise him and take him right back to his crate. He will learn quickly that he's there to potty, not to play. 
I would remove the crate from your room, remove the blanket and if you have to, cover the crate at night as long as it isn't too hot for him. You can buy a battery operated crate fan and attach it to the outside of his crate. There shouldn't be any reason for your dad to come over unless he is going to take your dog out to potty.
IF your dog is an adult, you can use a no-bark collar but don't keep it on longer than a few hours. The prongs will rub sores on his neck.
The Internet is full of advise for first time dog owners but this forum is great too! 
You know that Aussies are working dogs and they need a lot of exercise. If you give your dog a job during the day or walk him for about an hour every day, this will help release his energy and the two of you can sleep better at night. Aussies are great dogs but can be destructive if they get bored.


----------



## frachina (May 22, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the quick reply! The dog is still a puppy, about 12-13 weeks right now, I have taken him out and when he does his business and praise, its seems to work, with some minor accidents. I'll start trying to take him out in the middle of the night then


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

You might have mentioned it but how long have you had him? If new pup to you above is right and it shouldn't last long and the crate will turn into his den which will make him feel safe. Kongs are also safe and keep them busy for a while you can fill it with treats or peanutbutter which should keep the pup busy for awhile. I would only let him have it when he is in the crate. Good Luck!


----------



## frachina (May 22, 2007)

Jen D said:


> You might have mentioned it but how long have you had him?


We got him 3 days ago, I knew this normally happens, I just never knew to such an extent I also feel, like he thinks the crate is a punishment.


----------



## dougadam (May 16, 2007)

I also have found walking my puppy helped him sleep at night.


----------



## TMenton (May 23, 2007)

I'm having the same issue with my puppy. In fact, that's what brings me to this board for the first time today!

I have a 9 week old basset hound puppy, we've had her for 5 days now. She's wonderful in every way except this area. At night time she will not be quiet in her crate. We live in a duplex with neighbors downstairs so the barking is a serious issue. 

The first 3 nights it was pretty much a non-issue, she would whine for about 1-3 minutes and then fall asleep. We wake up every 3 hours to take her out to the bathroom, but she usually whines after 2.5 hours so we take her out sooner then.

Last night was the first major issue, every time we would put her in the crate she would start barking (and basset hound puppies can bark LOUD). I know not to give her what she wants from the barking, so I would wait until she stopped for a minute or two to take her out of the crate, but I couldn't leave her in it because the barking was going to continue all night long. Finally, after about 2 hours she fell asleep until she had to potty. Then she wouldn't go back to sleep in the crate again for another 2 hours, with constant barking/whining. My neighbors are probably just about ready to kill me. 

I've been reading positive dog training books and am 100% against physical/verbal punishment of my puppy, but the book I have does not specify what to do in my situation. 

How do I get her to stop barking/whining at night? Put up with it until it stops?!

How do I get her to like her crate? She doesn't seem to like treats at all, I think I've spent close to $75 on different types of dog treats searching for one she really loves. She only will eat them when she is in a really excited/playful mood (NOT the mood she is in when it is crate-time). I bought a kong but she hasn't been too into it, probably because I don't have good treats to put in there. I'll try some peanut butter tonight.

I feel like I've ruined crate training for her because after last night she really really hates the crate. 

Any further suggestions to this thread would be extremely appreciated.


----------



## frachina (May 22, 2007)

TMenton said:


> I feel like I've ruined crate training for her because after last night she really really hates the crate.
> 
> Any further suggestions to this thread would be extremely appreciated.


This is exactly how I feel, don't worry you're not alone on that issue.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

At night, the puppy doesn't really need any toys in the crate, and if he/she rips up bedding, then you should probably leave the bedding out for a while. At 12-13 weeks, the puppy can hold it for about 3-4 hours before having to go out. Set an alarm to go off before the puppy starts crying to go out if possible.

For constant crying that has nothing to do with needing to potty, really the only way to stop it for good is to ignore. It will get worse before it gets better, as the pup needs to realize that he only gets out for being quiet. I wasn't able to sleep with Shippo whining and bumping around in his crate at that age, so he ended up being banned to a room that was out of earshot lmao... That way, I wasn't tempted to go console him, or to tell him to shut up etc. Covering the crate with a breathable blanket was also effective for helping him to calm down.

During the day, a Kong stuffed with goodies is a good way to make the crate a positive place. Another way is to give meals in the crate.

Make sure he gets plenty of play time, so he's tired when he goes in. >^^;<


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Did you both get your puppies used to the crate slowly or put them in & shut the door.
I would feed the puppy in the crate, with the door open & food bowl in front. Gradually over a few feeds move the bowl further back until its at back of crate. Then its time to shut the door for a few seconds only, open it & over time close the door for longer until the puppy can be locked up for up to 30 mins without whining. By now the puppies should be used to the crate & as you said, see it as a safe haven. As already mentioned, cover the crate if its a wire one.


----------



## TMenton (May 23, 2007)

DogsforMe said:


> Did you both get your puppies used to the crate slowly or put them in & shut the door.
> I would feed the puppy in the crate, with the door open & food bowl in front. Gradually over a few feeds move the bowl further back until its at back of crate. Then its time to shut the door for a few seconds only, open it & over time close the door for longer until the puppy can be locked up for up to 30 mins without whining. By now the puppies should be used to the crate & as you said, see it as a safe haven. As already mentioned, cover the crate if its a wire one.


Question for this:

I tried to get her used to it slowly but I only had one day to do this. I put treats in it and she liked going into it to get the treats, but then night time came so she had to go into the crate for the whole night. What am I supposed to do with her at night if I have to take a week to slowly get her ready for the crate?


----------



## RufusRockz (Apr 8, 2007)

When I first had my beagle puppy, she didn't like the crate too much either. Well, she HATED it. I tried to ease her into gently but she still whined and howled if I closed the door, even for a few seconds.

Night time was...well a nightmare! She would SCREAM....this happened for the first few days I had her. But I didn't go to her. After a while, I'd get her really tired and sleepy in the evenings then put her in the crate and leave the door open. She began to just lie there dozing. Then eventually, at night I began to get her really tired and putting her in and closing the door. She started to just accept it and go to sleep. Some nights she would whine a little but it just got less and less.
After a while, she was completely quiet going to bed. She'd still whine and howl at 6am though  but that slowly decreased too until one day she stopped and she hasn't done it since.

Now she'll happily go to her crate. When I first had her, I used to feed her in the crate to associate it with good things. Now I keep her bowl just outside her crate, but she always has to go into her crate and sit before she gets her food. 

If I leave her alone, she gets the kitchen to herself and her crate with the door open. I am beginning to try crating her properly after she had a bit of a chewing fest last week, so I'm starting closing the door for short periods while I am out. But considering how much she HATED her crate at first, it's amazing how much she seems to love it now.

I guess it just needs time!


----------



## HailisMommy (Apr 16, 2007)

So, what time frame would this take? A week? A month? When you start to crating your puppy gradually, is it every couple of hours so that they are used to it in a day or 2? I don't want to rush my puppy but I also don't want to be lax. With the 3 day weekend, I want to take advantage of it as much as possible!


----------



## threedognite (Feb 10, 2007)

Don't feel that you have "ruined" your pup's crate experience. Every day is a new day to start all over with training and it's amazing the things dogs can overcome providing they have a strong, calm pack leader.
The barking and whining is because your new baby is accustomed to being with her litter mates and her doggie mom and she isn't liking being alone.
This phase will pass and I know it feels like forever. I'm on my second puppy and fourth dog and the pup is ten weeks old. By the way, your pup is really sweet!!!
Don't fret about the type of treats to train with. Just pick one and stick to it because too many changes will upset your puppy's stomach and cause diarrhea. Some dogs aren't treat motivated, some dogs prefer just praise or a favorite toy as a reward. I am currently crate training my new pup and he's doing pretty well. I keep a small, covered bowl near his crate and treat him once he is inside. The treats are a combination of pea-sized soft liver treats, dried bits of cheese and some tiny pieces of dog food. He only gets one little treat each time.
You have to realize that any treats you give is actually going to be part of your puppy's food intake for the day so don't fill him up on treats. You want him to eat his dog food so he gets the proper nutrition and vitamins that most treats don't have.
As for the barking...
You might want to create a nice memo for your closest neighbors and tape it to their door. Just tell them that you have a new member in your family (I'm sure they will know exactly who you are referring to!!!)
and let them know your pup is trying to adjust to it's new home. Apologize for the disturbance and at least that will help to ease the tension your neighbors might be feeling toward you.
Good luck with your new friend!!


----------



## German Shepherd Lover (Dec 22, 2006)

I just let my puppy win and let him sleep on the bed with us. After a couple of weeks he decided to sleep on the floor. Now he sleeps from 10:00 pm until 7:30am and doesn't chew or do anything wrong. Wow am I a lucky person. Dog is now 20 weeks old. Got him when he was twelve weeks old. Perfect dog in most respects. 

He is now going through the playing deaf stage when outside and called but this too will pass. 

We anly use the crate anymore for short periods when we go out because we don't want him to get in any trouble while we are gone.


----------

